# Reliable SSD brand with good after sales



## digitfollower (Dec 9, 2016)

I want to buy a 256 GB SSD under 6,000 Indian rupees. Which brand is the best for after sales support? I live in a small town in Assam.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 9, 2016)

digitfollower said:


> I want to buy a 256 GB SSD under 6,000 Indian rupees. Which brand is the best for after sales support? I live in a small town in Assam.


Crucial MX300 275GB -6,199.

Link: Crucial MX300 275GB SSD - OnlySSD.co

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## maheshn (Dec 9, 2016)

digitfollower said:


> I want to buy a 256 GB SSD under 6,000 Indian rupees. Which brand is the best for after sales support? I live in a small town in Assam.



Alternative: Samsung EVO 256GB

Cost: Rs. 5500/-

Available at: Samsung 250GB 750EVO SSD SATA III 2.5IN MZ-750250BW: Amazon.in: Electronic


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 9, 2016)

maheshn said:


> Alternative: Samsung EVO 256GB
> 
> Cost: Rs. 5500/-
> 
> Available at: Samsung 250GB 750EVO SSD SATA III 2.5IN MZ-750250BW: Amazon.in: Electronic


Samsung 750 EVO is slower than Crucial MX300.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## maheshn (Dec 10, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Samsung 750 EVO is slower than Crucial MX300.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



OP's budget mentioned as less than 6000/-, and this falls in that price bracket.


----------



## digitfollower (Dec 10, 2016)

How about after sales service? How quick are they in terms of providing a replacement?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2016)

digitfollower said:


> How about after sales service? How quick are they in terms of providing a replacement?


If you buy from onlyssd.com, in case of RMA you can send it to samsung service center or onlyssd.com in case of crucial SSD.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## digitfollower (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks bssunilreddy.


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2016)

Zotac is also into SSD business now. Op acn also check these.


----------

